# East Coast Blueberries



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

In general do not expect them to make honey. Expect to feed them once, while in the blue berries. I have seen it happen when bees in bb's made honey, but that was not from the bbs but from flora surrounding them.


March 15 till May 1 here in coastal NC.


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

In general do not expect them to make honey.

What about staying for gallberry? How long would they need to stay?


----------



## Grace&Mercy (Jun 26, 2015)

Anything you could share about average rental rate? I've heard $65-75/box @ 1.5-2 hives/acre?

That's with bulldog strong 15-18 frame average hives coming straight out of FL.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Grace&Mercy said:


> In general do not expect them to make honey.
> 
> What about staying for gallberry? How long would they need to stay?


The folks that I know that stay for the gallberry move their hives out to the State Forest where yards can be rented. Some merely move close to the State Forest and build strong bear proof yards.... yes bears become an issue about gallberry time, as the young males go out to establish territories.

Maybe stay through May and part of June


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Grace&Mercy said:


> Anything you could share about average rental rate? I've heard $65-75/box @ 1.5-2 hives/acre?
> 
> That's with bulldog strong 15-18 frame average hives coming straight out of FL.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Randy Andy (Jul 16, 2014)

Not making honey in the blueberries sounds crazy to me! In NJ we make probably are largest flow of the year from blueberries. I've never fed in the blueberries. Maybe the berry varieties in NC are different, but we get a very nice flow from our berries here.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

They'll likely need sub. Blueberry pollen is is poor nutritionally.


----------



## Randy Andy (Jul 16, 2014)

In new jersey the blueberries are in the pine lands, and at the time of bloom there is plenty of pollen from the bull pines, but in not sure about other major blueberry states


----------

